# 6 weeks till i get my headers??



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just ordered kooks ss headers that are jet coated from maryland speed and they told me that it is gonna take up to 6 weeks till i get them did they tell anyone else this what the ****


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

There's probably a big run on them or something. It's either one of two things (or both): They don't have any on hand and some need to be fabbed up, or it takes that long to get them back from the coater.

Which coating did you get?


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

jet 1700 sterling silver


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The SS headers take longer period. The Kooks factory isn't setup to run them whenever somebody puts an order in for a set. You can only get them through Marylandspeed so it's not like the phone is ringing off the hook for them, not to mention on a dead model car like the GTO. Kooks sits back and waits for Branden to order a batch of 20 or 25 SS headers, then the machine operators tear down the jigs and changeover the machines from the standard headers to the stepped headers. It's a pain in the ass. 

Coming from a production background, I can totally understand why they do it. Branden told me he was still waiting for a few more orders to be placed before he could submit the total order to Kooks to begin production. It took me a month to get mine and they weren't even coated. My catted connecting pipes came in the mail in about 5 days. The headers came about 3 weeks later.


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

do you think you would have needed to get your headers coated


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

You don't have to but it's a good idea. Keeps underhood temps down and exhaust heat in the pipe where it should be. Colder pipes = slower charge, and exhaust pulse velocity is everything in a performance exhaust system.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I wanted to get them coated but didn't have the money at the time. I had to pay extra for the catted connecting pipes since my old home is in Chicago and if I ever had to move back there from Bama, I needed to be legal since they do the annual checkups. Branden was running a special at the time. He was knocking 200 bucks off the cost of the headers or coating them at no extra charge. I chose the 200 bucks off which allowed me to splurge for the SS headers over the 1 3/4" model.


----------

